# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tuor Bà Nà 2 ngày 1 đêm - 090.656.0989

## Tour Đà Nẵng

*B**À NÀ -BÁN ĐẢO SƠN TRÀ* 
*Ngày 1: ĐÀ NẴNG  – BÀ NÀ   (T/T)*
*07h30* : Xe và HDV đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Bà Nà.

*09h30:*  tham quan khu du lịch Cáp treo Bà Nà cao 1487m so với mực nước Biển . Quý khách hành trình lên núi bằng cáp treo dài nhất thế giới và có độ cao chênh lệch giữa hai ga lớn nhất thế giới. Dừng chân tại Ga2, HDV đưa quý khách tham quan khu biệt Thự Hoàng Gia, khu vườn Tịnh Tâm và Biệt thự Cổ, Hầm rượu Debay, chụp hình lưu niệm với Cây Bưởi gần 100 năm tuổi. Viếng Chùa Linh Ứng tại đây có tượng Phật Đài Thích Ca cao 27m , Vườn Lộc Uyển và Quan Âm Các. Quý khách qua Ga Debay đi tuyến cáp thứ 2 lên đỉnh núi. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi .

*Trưa :* Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Morin Bà Nà .


*Chiều:* Đoàn tự do vui chơi tại công viên Fantasy với nhiều trò chơi vui nhộn, hấp dẫn.

*Tối:* Sau khi dùng bữa tối. Quý khách tham gia chương trình Sinh hoạt lửa trại, giao lưu văn nghệ *(nếu quý khách yêu cầu)*. Thưởng ngoạn Bà Nà về đêm, ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng trong ánh đèn huyền ảo. Nghỉ đêm tại Bà Nà .

*Ngày 2:  BÀ NÀ – BÁN ĐẢO SƠN TRÀ–  ĐÀ NẴNG . (S, T)*
*Sáng* : Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm bình minh, tập thể dục buổi sáng, một sinh hoạt rất thú vị trong tiết trời se lạnh và khí hậu trong lành, tinh khiết của ‘‘ Sapa Miền Trung ’’ .Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại nhà hàng, Bách bộ tham quan vườn khỉ tự nhiên. Chinh phục đỉnh núi Chúa với độ cao 1487m.

*10h00:* Quý khách tập trung tại Ga2 lên Cabin Khởi hành xuống núi, Xe và HDV đưa quý khách về lại Đà Nẵng.

*Trưa*: Quý khách dùng bữa trưa với món đặc sản Đà Nẵng (Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da, Mì Quảng).

*Chiều:* Vượt Cầu Thuận Phước – Cầu treo qua biển Cửa Hàn tham gia Tour Bán Đảo Sơn Trà. Xe đưa quý khách dọc theo triền núi Đông Nam để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của biển Đà Nẵng, dừng chân tại Chùa Linh Ứng thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao. viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam và ngắm cảnh biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng (Được tạp chí Forbes bình chọn là 1 trong những bãi biển quyến rũ nhất Hành Tinh). Tạm biệt Bán Đảo Sơn Trà

*15h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về điểm đón ban đầu. Thân ái chào tạm biệt quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình .












*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 0 vnd. (áp dụng cho đoàn từ 2 khách)*

* Gía trên bao gồm:*
         - Xe du lịch đời mới
         - Vé Cáp treo
         - Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 khách/ 1 phòng
         - Nước uống theo xe _(nước chai)._
         - Bảo hiểm trọn tour.
-         Hướng dẫn viên du lịch suốt tuyến .
-         Ăn theo chương trình 3 bữa chính 100.000 vnd/ suất. Bữa phụ
*Không bao gồm*:
         -  VAT 10 %
         -  Các chi phí khác không được liệt kê .
-         Trẻ em dưới 1m miễn vé cáp treo.
-         Trẻ em từ 1m – 1,3m tính 70% dịch vụ
-         Từ 1,3m trở lên tính như người lớn.

_Ngoài chương trình trên chúng tôi còn nhận làm tour du lịch theo yêu cầu của quý khách_

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*
*Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486*
*Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*
*Y!M: dinhdantravel*



*BAO PHUC AN  kính chúc quý khách có chuyến du lịch thật bổ ích và thú vị!*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel
*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel

*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*ọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

:Yahoo!: *Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*HP: 090.656.0989 - 0976.669.877
Mr. Đình Dân
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Yahoo: [email]dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 0511.3744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info
Y!M: dinhdantravel*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ: Mr. Dân 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877- 05113.744.486
Email: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Mr. Dân. 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877
Yahoo : dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
Website: ww.tourdanang.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr. Dân: 090.656.0989 – 0976.669.877 – 0511.3744.486
E-mail: dinhdan@d anangtourist. info
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## Tour Đà Nẵng

*Thông tin liên hệ:
Mr.Dân - 090.656.0989
Y!M: dinhdantravel@yahoo.com.vn
E-mail: dinhdan@danangtourist.info*

----------

